# Outdoor for campground



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello,

I'm looking for some suggestions for a decent all purpose outdoor projector to be used to show movies at a campground.

The owners built a rather large screen 16x9 using four 4'x8' sheets of plywood and then got a very inexpensive (child's toy) projector that had to be returned because the image was just not working.

If anyone knows of a discount please let me know as there is little to no monies remaining in the camp's funds. If there is anyone that could possibly donate a used projector that would be an incredible generous gift for all the young children who would then be able to enjoy an outdoor theater experience.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of campground is this? Is it a business or a non-profit org?


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope, it is not a non-profit org, so that would make it a business. 

It is a small simple open to the public campground that was previously owned by the bank but recently purchased by a family who have invested everything they have to turn it around and bring it back to a decently rated park. Due to recent and necessary upgrades to the infrastructure, electric service (new 50A), drinking water filtration and tubing, pool maintenance - and replacement last week of a filter motor which burnt out to due a malfunctioning check valve, restrooms, ect... there is an extensive list of items that have been a financial drain.

My thinking was if there was a business upgrading their presentation/meeting room projectors and/or any used demo equipment or perhaps something that could be a write off as a donation it could be a benefit to both parties.

They (the owners) do not know about this website and certainly have no idea I posted this blog.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A 16:9 screen 8 feet high would be 14 feet 3 inches wide and 196 inches diagonal. Are you trying to cover the full screen size?


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I was told was his (the owners) wife had asked to have a screen built, assuming it would be a single 4'x8' piece, and she ended up with a "great" wall made up of 4 pieces !!

I had not even considered 'how much' of the screen should or needs to be filled. From my previous and limited understanding of projectors don't they (affordable ones) max out at 100" diagonal ? which should be enough I think.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

In this day and age you will most likely get turned in to the MPAA for copyright violations unless you are paying the license fee for public performance which can easily hit the $600 mark. I know since I have sponsored a few.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There are places that donate projectors to schools and hospitals, not sure who would be willing to donate to a privately owned campground. How much can they afford to spend?


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you for that info, not sure how it would apply exactly. I was not aware there was a limit to how many people can watch/ view their own dvd ?


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> There are places that donate projectors to schools and hospitals, not sure who would be willing to donate to a privately owned campground. How much can they afford to spend?


I sent them a link for an Optima HD20, that was near a grand and they fainted with sticker shock. Its my understanding that they were aware the cost is in the 700-800 range. Its just that the funds are just not available so the post was put up to find if there are any valued deals. I have found the classified section but am still looking.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

soundoff said:


> Thank you for that info, not sure how it would apply exactly. I was not aware there was a limit to how many people can watch/ view their own dvd ?


It's either a public performance or a private performance. I can say with a good deal of certainty that what you are describing will fall under public performance.

I'm not trying to rain on your parade here but what is being proposed has a decent chance of biting them in the butt.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

I appreciate the concern and the useful info, I'll pass it along.

I can only hope that no one would care enough that a group of families shared a movie together with their kids.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

soundoff said:


> I appreciate the concern and the useful info, I'll pass it along.
> 
> I can only hope that no one would care enough that a group of families shared a movie together with their kids.


There is a reason that one of the first replies was asking it this is a non-profit or for profit camp ground.

The owners of said ground are running a for profit business from what I have seen posted. It doesn't matter to the MPAA how good hearted they are. You could get some goodie two shoes come along at some point and make the call. The fines and hassle will out strip the $1000 that they blanched at. If they can't even afford a $1K PJ then they need to know what else they are potentially facing.

While I am not the thought police and ultimately don't care they need to go in with eyes wide open as to the possible consequences. You are after all talking about aiding and abetting copyright infringement. It doesn't matter how you want to spin it to the courts.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok this is good info.

Let me try it this way. They (campground) do charge to rent a site. However, the use of the outdoor theater would be by individuals who would only be using the camps equipment for their own enjoyment. How would anyone be able to prevent people who happen to be walking by from stopping and/or watching a movie that just happens to be on display ?

This is not a pay per view event. There is no charge $$$ to view the show being applied.

Lets put it another way - Suppose I want to have a pig roast for 200 people. I charge an entrance fee for the food and stuff. That night I put a movie on my outdoor screen, your telling me the MPAA is going to fine me for copyright ? WTF


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

soundoff said:


> Ok this is good info.
> 
> Let me try it this way. They (campground) do charge to rent a site. However, the use of the outdoor theater would be by individuals who would only be using the camps equipment for their own enjoyment. How would anyone be able to prevent people who happen to be walking by from stopping and/or watching a movie that just happens to be on display ?
> 
> This is not a pay per view event. There is no charge $$$ to view the show being applied.


I already addressed the point that you are trying to make. You can spin it anyway you want. Bottom line is that this has the potential for trouble. 

Years ago we had a mix of music on our phone system while you were waiting for the extension you dialed to be connected.

We received a call from ASCAP. Was it petty? Yes, was it absurd? Yes. Were we infringing on a musicians works, Well YES. It doesn't matter how innocent we thought it was. It is what it is. 

Again if they want to enable movies to be played out in the open where anyone can stop by, well good luck explaining that to a judge how the camp owners are not at fault. A chicken may have wings, but they sure don't fly.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

soundoff said:


> Lets put it another way - Suppose I want to have a pig roast for 200 people. I charge an entrance fee for the food and stuff. That night I put a movie on my outdoor screen, your telling me the MPAA is going to fine me for copyright ? Unbelievable!


Now that is not unbelievable. You don't have the right to purchase a DVD for $7.99 and treat 200 people to that at a mass gathering.
While I have no love for RIAA or the MPAA, as a software developer I understand both sides of copyright and I would have to side with a **AA in an instance like that.

Anyways, what you need to be aware of you are now aware of.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

soundoff, it would be best if you research the copyright issue and make sure the owner's aren't getting into something they would rather not.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

soundoff said:


> Nope, it is not a non-profit org, so that would make it a business.
> 
> It is a small simple open to the public campground that was previously owned by the bank but recently purchased by a family who have invested everything they have to turn it around and bring it back to a decently rated park. Due to recent and necessary upgrades to the infrastructure, electric service (new 50A), drinking water filtration and tubing, pool maintenance - and replacement last week of a filter motor which burnt out to due a malfunctioning check valve, restrooms, ect... there is an extensive list of items that have been a financial drain.
> 
> ...


It would not be a tax deduction for the entity or individual donating unless it goes to a non-profit...

The bottom line is that this is for a business. The business would benifit from the attraction of playing a movie, so the owner of the copyright is entitled to compensation for using the movie for the benefit of another business. It is no different than a bar playing music and having to pay ASCAP/BMI.


----------

